# My internet says it's connected but won't let me browse.



## xxMelo (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey guys.

So it's been doing this for about 2 weeks now. I don't know how I put up with it. But after looking through many forums with no solutions, I decided to just post a thread myself.

My internet says it's fully connected, and that it's Local and Internet. I'm using a D-Link router as my wireless on my desktop. The problem is that when I browse in Chrome, it acts like the internet isn't on. All the other laptops and desktops work with wireless. I've googled it and it says that I had to restore my DNS settings back to default, which I did, and the reboot that I did should have anyways. I've tried to Diagnose and Repair the WiFi icon on my start bar, and that works for a little bit but then the internet dies again. It says "Windows tried a repair but a problem still exists. Cannot communicate with Primary DNS Server (192.168.0.1)" I can't link it directly to the modem because it's a desktop, and I don't wanna risk tripping on the stairs with it in hand, although if that's the only solution I'll do it. I'm not sure what to do. Please help me.This is driving me crazy. If you need any other information I'll reply as soon as I can. 

Also, I've seen this thread, but it didn't help. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...roblem-going-demented-please-help-577651.html


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

have you tried pinging a site?

in command poupt type it:
ping www.google.com

post the results here (screen shot or type them in)


----------



## xxMelo (Jul 10, 2011)

I've just tried that right now but it only lasts so long. About 5 mins the internet works but then it stops working again. And then it randomly starts up.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

have you tried ringing your internet service provider might be something on there end? have you tried the internet on another computer?


----------



## xxMelo (Jul 10, 2011)

The thing is, I had my sister call in the internet provider, but we don't have the account info and/or account since we don't own or pay for it, so they didn't help much. And the internet works fine on all other wireless computers.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok it sound like something wrong with your computer. have you tried using a different internet browers e.g. firefox, chorme


----------



## xxMelo (Jul 10, 2011)

Hmm. Yes. I am using Chrome and Firefox.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

could be something wrong with the cable or/and driver...


----------



## xxMelo (Jul 10, 2011)

I rebooted my desktop back to it's original factory settings though. Could a driver still be missing?


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah...driver i think is missing


----------



## xxMelo (Jul 10, 2011)

Aww crap. How do I find out which driver is missing?

And thank you so much. My Internet works for a little bit now. It still disconnects but it's better than before.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

you need to goes to device manage and then look for networking [+] box and google the name of it. or google your computer brand and model
e.g. "compaq presario CQ40 network driver update"


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Make sure all Windows Updates are installed, including Vista SP1 & SP2 - 

How to obtain the latest Windows Vista service pack

Connect via Ethernet cable if necessary.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## xxMelo (Jul 10, 2011)

I have service pack 2 installed. When I go to device manager, I click Network adapters (if that's what you mean ) and google Atheros 802.11 a/b/g/n Dualband Wireless Network Module and it says that it's the latest driver. My current driver is 7.6.1.22 . Also if I double click it and try to update it, it says I have the latest driver. When we called HP (manufacturer) they didn't really help me and I'm wondering if I should call again. I also did the Intel Driver Update Utility and it says there's a newer driver available for wireless networking. And 'This device is unknown or unsupported. Please contact manufacturer for possible updates.'


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The Atheros is wifi.

Did you try connecting to Internet via Ethernet connection?

If 3rd party firewall installed, remove it - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146


----------



## xxMelo (Jul 10, 2011)

I try to avoid connecting it to the modem as the modem is downstairs and my desktop is upstairs. I'll install the firewall remover once I can get to the page on my desktop.


----------



## xxMelo (Jul 10, 2011)

Also, I wanna update my wireless networking driver to see if that helps. I searched the web and it said that there's a newer driver available but when I try to update it , it says that it already is. I have Atheros 802.11 a/b/g/n Dualband Wireless Network Module 7.6.1.22. The latest is 9.0.0.125 though.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Connect via wifi, then . . .

Please run --> http://sysnative.com/0x8/netsh_lan_wlan_02-13-2011_jcgriff2_.exe

2 Notepads will open, one behind the other. Save both as TXT files; zip them up and attach to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

